

Mind mapping in your browser (SVG and VML so no plugins) - bdfh42
http://wisemapping.com/c/home.htm

======
Alex3917
This seems like it would be hell for anything more complicated than a simple
presentation. As someone who has multiple mindaps with several thousand nodes,
often containing notes on a dozen or so books on a given topic, this just
isn't a realistic option. Especially considering that the FreeMind .9b16
already does a very good job at exporting to the web, and doesn't lag even on
my PowerBook G4.

I could see maybe using it to create a short Python syntax cheat sheet or
something to share with friends, but that's about it.

